# Synchronized sleeping...



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

I have discovered Chloe and Chandler’s remarkable gift, synchronized sleeping! Their dedication to such a grueling training schedule towards this noble endeavor is commendable. I am so proud! Anyone have any Havanese synchronized sleeping pictures to post?

:couch2:


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hee, hee, so cute.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Waiting in Sync*

How pretty they are. Mine are waiting for me to thaw their raw breakfast.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ha! Ha! :laugh2:


----------



## abi (May 21, 2014)

Their color look so awesome!


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

We call it "twinning" at our house...


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

This is a pretty funny thread. The closest I have is "synchronized sitting" from Nino's visit to our house this weekend . . .


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

*In sync...*



Cbelknap said:


> We call it "twinning" at our house...


That is Olympic caliber form with tails and feet perfectly in sync! Wow! I showed your pictures to Chloe and Chandler and let them know that they have some serious competition if they are planning on taking this seriously :wink2:

A picture from another arduous training session but they still don't have the stellar form of your dynamic duo!


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

*Twinning...*



ShamaMama said:


> This is a pretty funny thread. The closest I have is "synchronized sitting" from Nino's visit to our house this weekend . . .


Now that is "twinning," SOOOO adorable!!!


----------

